# Trigano Tribute sliding side door question



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all, 

We are currently in the process of buying our first motorhome. We have been looking at Tributes found a great 2004 model recently. However, when we sat inside and closed the sliding side door, we noticed daylight showing all along the bottom edge of the door. We asked the salesman about it and he said that it was probably meant to be like that - "ventilation, you see". 

We weren't convinced so we decided not to buy it. Are they any adjustments that can rectify this? Is this a common problem with panel van conversions or it it a sign that the vehicle has perhaps been in an accident? 

Thanks.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know why we use the term 'salesman', 'liar' would be so much more accurate 

I would expect any sliding door to completely seal, and to be checked on a PDI. The adjustment is van specific ie I know how its done on a trafic and a sprinter but not a ducato but I'm sure someone will be along who knows.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We had an 05 model.. Highly recommend them..
As for gap in door, sounds like it just needs adjustment.. I have heard that there are several adjustment points, but would need to consult local Fiat garage for best advise. Really the salesman should have just told you that and offered to get it aligned then maybe he would have made a sale.. !! 
There is a panel fitted in the sliding door for ventilation (As gas is in use in the vehicle). This can sometime give a slight draft but nothing severe, after all it is a safety requirement.
Great van's...


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

The salesman should offer to get it adjusted for you. We had to have our rear & slider doors on our Timberland adjusted 

Motorhomer2


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

*sliding door*

We had the same trouble with our 05 Tribute when we first had it. In fact, we really noticed it because it let water in when it rained and my husband found himself in a wet bed when he woke up in the morning. We found we had to slam it really hard when we shut it, and then the rain did not come in.

We discussed it with Barrons when we took it back for another couple of small items, and noticed that it was not running true. Barrons told us to take it to the garage as it was a van problem. When we did, the garage said the door had been fitted with insulation as part of the conversion and denied all liability. They phoned Barrons, who said we must have bought the van elsewhere and denied all liability. In the end the garage fitted new runners for free and the door now fits perfectly, so it certainly can be done!

We still love our Tribute. It is a super van!

Happy travelling
Louise


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks all for your help and advice. I thought it seemed a bit dodgy!

Buying motorhomes from dealers really does seem to be a minefield - i guess it's a case of trying to figure out who's genuine :? Have been reading the company reports section on here with a great deal of interest - there seem to be some real horror stories.

Have found another s/h Tribute that we are going to view tomorrow so, hopefully we might get a better experience!

Stimpy


----------

